# لماذا تقولون عنا كافرين  وغير مؤمنين  ؟



## وليد (3 يناير 2006)

*لماذا تقولون عنا كافرين  وغير مؤمنين  ؟*

لماذا تقولون عنا كافرين  وغير مؤمنين  ؟


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

مين قال هيك؟


----------



## وليد (3 يناير 2006)

جميع المسيحيين يقولون ذلك 
لا عليك 
ماذا تقول أنت فينا يا زميلي العزيز My Rock  
؟​


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

أليس نحن نعتقد بإله واحد خالق كل ما نراه و ما لا نراه 

أليس نحن نعتقد بإله انزل انبياء و رسل الى الارض وكتب و نؤمن بها جميعها . 

أليس نحن نؤمن بالحياة الابدية . 


الفرق اننا نؤمن بعيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام كنبي بعثه الله للناس منذرا و مبشرا . 
ولا نؤمن بأنه ابن الله او اقنوم الابن ولا بأنه مات على الصليب . 

هذا الفرق


----------



## وليد (3 يناير 2006)

بارك الله فيك Zayer  
أريد ان اسمع الإجابة من الزميل العزيز My Rock


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

ماذا اقول فيكم؟ من اي ناحية؟


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

> ماذا اقول فيكم؟ من اي ناحية؟



من ناحية  الكفر والظلال وعدم الايمان بالله مبديا الاسباب


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> من ناحية الكفر والظلال وعدم الايمان بالله مبديا الاسباب


 
عفوا بس مش انت السائل, خلي وليد يوظح حتى اكون متأكد...


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

انا وضحت سؤاله ليس اكثر 

ويا ريت تكون الاسباب من معتقداتك  انت 

ورأيك في المسلمين من البداية و النهاية مراعيا ان ليسو جميع المسلمين سواسية  

يعني لو حبيت اكثر تفصل اصناف المسملين


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

خلي نسمعه شو قصده و ارد عليكم بنفس الوقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## وليد (3 يناير 2006)

سؤالي واضح وصريح
 هل المسلمين كافرين وغير مؤمنين  ام لا ؟  
ولماذا ؟
وبدون إحراج صديقي


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

ماشي...

عرف لي ما هو الكافر و الغير مؤمن؟ و انا ارد عليك, اريد اعرف ايش تقصد بالكافر و الغير مؤمن


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

احنا نبي وجهة نضرك انت للمسلمين 

وبنسبة لتعريف الكفر و الايمان ما ادري اذا كان تعريفي صح لو لا 

بنسبة  الى الكفر فهو عدم الاعتراف بشئ فلو قلت انا مثلا انا كافر بالصليب يعني انا لا اعترف به 
وكلمة كفر في العادة تطلع على من لا يعترف بالله او لا يعترف بالاسلام ( بنسبة الى الاسلام طبعا ) 
وهناك كفر اخر و هو الكفر بالطاغوت هو الكفر بالشيطان و تعني عدم اتباعه والاخد بتعاليمه والابتعاد عنه . 

اما الايمان فهو عكس الكفر تقريبا والايمان بشئ هو الاعتقاد به في القلب بكل قناعة 
فلو قلنا هذا الشخص مؤمن بأن هناك خالق للكون يعني انه مقتنع اقتناع جازم بأن للكون خالق 
وكذلك لما نقول الايمان بالرسل اي ان يعتقد اعتقاد في نفسه ان الله انزل هذي الرسل المنصوص عليها 
وكذلك الكتب و الميعاد .


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

ليش الاحراج بس... يعني خلي رأئي احنفظ بيه لنفسي حتى ما اجرح الاخرين...


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

لا قول 

فذلك يساعدنا كثير لتوصل الى حل


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

الا اذا بتوعدوني انه ما في زعل....


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

هههههههه 

عادي متعودين وما في زعل


----------



## وليد (4 يناير 2006)

ماذا حدث  يا جماعة انتم حتمسكوا مع بعض من اجلي ؟

يا أستاذا My Rock   
هل الموضوع صعب ؟
أنت قلت سوف تساعدني للوصول إلي الحقيقة  
ومن بدايتها منشف ريقي 
أفسر سؤالي 

نحن المسلمين لو متنا علي دينا ما هو مصيرنا حسب عقيدتكم ؟ 

وعلي ما ظن ان الكافر هو الذي يعبد غير الله الخالق أو يشرك به 

{وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ رِزْقًا مِّنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ} (73) سورة النحل

{ قَالَ لا يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلا نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ(37)وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ(38)يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمْ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ(39)مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنْ الْحُكْمُ إِلا لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ(40)}سورة يوسف 37 الي 40

{وَجَعَلُواْ لِلّهِ شُرَكَاء الْجِنَّ وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُواْ لَهُ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ} (100) سورة الأنعام

 (فاحترزوا من ان تنغوي قلوبكم فتزيغوا وتعبدوا آلهة اخرى وتسجدوا لها  { سفر التثنية 16:11 }

وذهبوا وعبدوا آلهة اخرى وسجدوا لها.آلهة لم يعرفوها ولا قسمت لهم. { سفر التثنية 29/26 }

وعبدوا الاصنام التي قال الرب لهم عنها لا تعملوا هذا الامر. { سفر الملوك الثاني 17/12   }

وعبدوا اصنامهم فصارت لهم شركا{ المزامير  106/36 }

الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. { الرسالة إلى أهل رومية1/25 }​


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

وليد قال:
			
		

> نحن المسلمين لو متنا علي دينا ما هو مصيرنا حسب عقيدتكم ؟
> ​


بكل بساطة و على قولتك للنـــــار


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

> بكل بساطة و على قولتك للنـــــار



طيب الاسباب ؟


----------



## وليد (4 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بكل بساطة و على قولتك للنـــــار



يا ساتر  يا رب........... النار 
بكل بساطة النار 
هي النار بسيطة كده  عندك 

{الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىَ جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ} (191) سورة آل عمران

لماذا أليس نعبد الله الخالق ؟

فإذا كانت عبادة الخالق تُدخل النار فماذا افعل اذن ؟

هل اعبد غير الله  حتي لا يكون مصيري النار  
؟​


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

ما قلت ان النار بسيطة, ما معناه انه بكل بساطة ردي هو النار

السبب لعدم الايمان بيسوع المسيح, فأنت تؤمن بالله؟ حسننا تفعل, لكن الشياطين تؤمن بالله ايضا و ترتعد خوفا, هل ستدخل الشياطين الجنة؟ حتقولي عصو امر الله, حقولك انت و انا و الكل اخطأ و اعوزهم مجد الله

فالايمان بيسوع المسيح لتكفير الخطايا هو الطريق الوحيد و كما هو قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

احنا نؤمن بالله كخالق لهذا الكون و مدبر لشؤنه 

ونؤمن بعيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام كنبي من انبيائه 

قال الامام علي عليه السلام : الهي كفى بي عزا ان اكون لك عبدا وكفى بي فخرا
ان تكون لي ربا انت كما احب فأجعلني كما تحب . 

وقال ايضا  : اللهم ما عبدتك طمعا في جنتك ولا خوفا
من نارك , إنما وجدتك أهلا للعبادة فعبدتك . 

هذا هو حيدر إمامي 

السلام عليك يوم ولدت .. و يوم مت ويوم تبعث حيا


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

اعتقد كلامي واظح يا زاير...


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

واضح وانا بينت و جهة نضري  

ولكنكم عندما ذكرتو الجنة و النار  تذكرت مقولة سيدي و مولاي و امامي 

فهل عندكم من قال مثله ؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> واضح وانا بينت و جهة نضري
> 
> ولكنكم عندما ذكرتو الجنة و النار تذكرت مقولة سيدي و مولاي و امامي
> 
> فهل عندكم من قال مثله ؟


 
في عندنا ترنيمة تقول

اني احب الرب لا لأربح النعيم, و لا لكي انجو من العذاب بالجحيم, لكن احبه لان لي حبه يحلو و هو الذي من فضله احبني قبل (بالضمة)


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

ld:  

كم عمر هذي الترنيمة 

:t9:  اكيد مقتبسينها  من مقولة الامام عليه السلام :t9: 

وحتى لو  

فالامام  عنده الكثير الكثير  كيف لا و هو سيد البلغاء و مؤسس علم النحو و الصرف 

وهذا جزء من خطبة الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام  في مجلس يزيد لعنه الله 

انا ابن علي المرتضى، انا ابن من ضرب خراطيم الخلق حتى قالوا لا اله الا الله، انا ابن من ضرب بين يدي رسول الله بسيفين، وطعن برمحين، وهاجر الهجرتين، وبايع البيعتين، وصلى القبلتين وقاتل ببدر وحنين، ولم يكفر بالله طرفة عين. وانا ابن صالح المؤمنين، ووارث النبيين وقامع الملحدين، ويعسوب المسلمين ونور الصابرين، وافضل القائمين من ال ياسين ورسول رب العالمين، انا ابن المؤيد بجبرائيل وقاتل الناكثين والقاسطين والمارقين، والمجاهد اعداءه الناصبين، وافخر من مشى من قريش اجمعين، واول من اجاب واستجاب لله من المؤمنين، واقدم السابقين وقاصم المعتدين، ومبير المشركين، وسهم من مرامي الله على المنافقين، ولسان حكمة العابدين، ناصر دين الله، وولي امر الله، وبستان حكمة الله، وعيبة علم الله، سمح سخي بهلول زكي ابطحي ،رضيّ مرضيّ، مقدام، همام، صابر صوام، شجاع قمقام، قاطع الاصلاب، ومفرق الاحزاب، اربطهم جنانا، واطبقهم عنانا، اسد باسل، وغيث هاطل يطحنهم في الحروب اذا ازدلفت ذرو الريح الهشيم، ليث الحجاز، وصاحب الاعجاز، وكبش العراق، الامام بالنص والاستحقاق مكي مدني، ابطحي تهامي خيفي عقبي، بدري احدي، وارث المشعرين، وابو السبطين الحسن والحسين، مظهر العجائب ومفرق الكتائب، والشهاب الثاقب، والنور العاقب، اسد الله الغالب، مطلوب كل طالب، غالب كل غالب، ذاك جدي علي بن ابي طالب.


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

شو سرقناه شو كلام فاضي, التزم الادب يا زاير...


----------



## وليد (5 يناير 2006)

اليسد /My Rock  والسيد / Zayer
بصراحة دمكم خفيف جدا 
أصبحت أحب نغشكم:t32:  لبعض 
كلامكم كتير حلو بيجعلني اموت من الضحك  :t11:  
أرجو ان تدوم هذه المحبة:smil11:​


----------



## وليد (5 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ما قلت ان النار بسيطة, ما معناه انه بكل بساطة ردي هو النار
> 
> السبب لعدم الايمان بيسوع المسيح, فأنت تؤمن بالله؟ حسننا تفعل, لكن الشياطين تؤمن بالله ايضا و ترتعد خوفا, هل ستدخل الشياطين الجنة؟ حتقولي عصو امر الله, حقولك انت و انا و الكل اخطأ و اعوزهم مجد الله
> 
> ...



شكرا صديقي علي الرد 
لكن لي بعض الملاحظات 

{1} تقول عن سبب دخولنا نحن المسلمين النار
إننا نؤمن بالله ولا نؤمن بالمسيح 
مع انك لم تحدد لي كيفية الإيمان بالمسيح ؟ 
فنحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسي ابن مريم كرسول من عند الله نكن له كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير والإيمان به وبرسالته 
{مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ} (75) سورة المائدة 
ونؤمن بالإنجيل ككتاب من الكتب السماوية
{وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ} (46) سورة المائدة
فعيسي عليه السلام رسول من عند الله مع إنني لم اكتفي بشهادة القران التي أثق فيها ثقة كبيرة وإنما بحثت بالكتاب المقدس كما قال حبيبنا عيسى عليه السلام بانجيل يوحنا 5/39 (فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي(.
لاحظ معي يا صديقي مفردات الجملة 
* فتشوا الكتب ............ المقصود بالطبع الكتب المقدسة  
*لأنكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية  ....... هذا ظنكم انتم ..... فهو لم يقول ....... فتشوا الكتب لان لكم فيها حياة ابدية ...... فانتم تظنون ان لكم في هذه الكتب حياة ابدية والفرق بين الاثنين كبير 
وهي التي تشهد لي ................ تشهد للمسيح بماذا هذا ما بحثت عنه 
ووجدت في الكتاب المقدس ما يشهد للمسيح بالرسالة واليك صديقي هذه النصوص التي تشهد للمسيح بالرسالة 

من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني { متي 10/40 }
الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني.والذي يرذلكم يرذلني.والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني {لوقا 10/15 }
الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة { يوحنا 5/24 }
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني { يوحنا 5/30 }
فنادى يسوع وهو يعلّم في الهيكل قائلا تعرفونني وتعرفون من اين انا ومن نفسي لم آت بل الذي ارسلني هو حق الذي انتم لستم تعرفونه. { يوحنا 7/28 }
لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم { يوحنا 12/49 } 
هذه النصوص قليل من كثير تشهد لعيسي عليه السلام انه رسول لله وأكيد انك تحفظ هذه النصوص 
مع ان عيسي عليه السلام لم يرسل  الا لبني إسرائيل فقط بخلاف رسولنا صلي الله عليه وسلم الذي أرسل إلي الناس كافة 
{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِّلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ} (28) سورة سبأ
وقصر رسالة المسيح عليه السلام علي بني إسرائيل فقط يؤكدها القران الكريم والكتاب المقدس 
{وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ} (49) سورة آل عمران
فأجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة { متي 15/24 } 

{2}كذلك في ردك لي تفرق بين الله ، وعيسي عليه السلام.... السبب لعدم الايمان بيسوع المسيح, فأنت تؤمن بالله؟
لاحظ كلامك تقول ان مصيري النار  ....لأني من المؤمنين  بالله الخالق ....وعدم إيماني بالمسيح 
أليس تقولون ان الله هو المسيح ؟
فلماذا إذن تفرق بين الله والمسيح 
فانا كما قلت لك أؤمن بالخالق الذي خلقني واعبده  ولم اسميه بالمسيح  أو بمحمد
لكن أنت تسميه بالمسيح وتعبد المسيح 
فإيماني أنا لا يحتمل الخطأ.....فانا بعبد الخالق أليس الخالق هو الله  
اما إيمانك أنت فهو يحتمل الصواب أو الخطأ لأننا حسب إيمانك سوف يكون هناك احتمالين ليس لهم ثالث 
الأول : ان نجد في الآخرة ان الله  الخالق الذي نعبده ....هو المسيح  .... وبالتالي تكون أصبت
ثاني : : ان نجد في الآخرة ان الله  الخالق الذي نعبده  ليس....هو المسيح   .... وبالتالي تكون  خسرت 

{3}تقول ..... لكن الشياطين تؤمن بالله ايضا و ترتعد خوفا, هل ستدخل الشياطين الجنة؟ حتقولي عصو امر الله, حقولك انت و انا و الكل اخطأ و اعوزهم مجد الله
من قال ان الشياطين ....تؤمن بالله يا صديقي ؟
هل مكتوب ذلك عندكم ؟
هل مفهوم الإيمان ان أؤمن  بالله ونعصيه ونحرض علي الكفر به والشرك به وعدم طاعته 
الشيطان كافر وغير مؤمن ومن الخطاء الكبير ان نقول ان يؤمن بالله الذي يؤمن بالله يعبده ويطيعه 
فهل الشيطان يعبد الله ؟
الشيطان يأمر بالفحشاء والكفر بالله وبرسله وكتبه ويغوي الإنسان 
{إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ} (91) سورة المائدة
{كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلْإِنسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (16) سورة الحشر
ووقف الشيطان ضد إسرائيل وأغوى داود ليحصي إسرائيل {سفر أخبار الأيام الأولي21/1 }
وهؤلاء هم الذين على الطريق.حيث تزرع الكلمة وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم.{مرقس 4/15 }
 فان بعضهنّ قد انحرفن وراء الشيطان { من الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 5/15 }
انتم من اب هو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا.ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق.متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب.{ يوحنا 8/44 }
لقد حاول الشيطان ان يغوي المسيح عليه السلام ذاته ولم يفلح  فكيف تقول انه مؤمن بالله ؟!!!
وقال له أعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت وسجدت لي.{ متي 4/9 }
فكيف بعد كل هذا تقول ان الشيطان يؤمن بالله ؟!

{4}تقول .... فالايمان بيسوع المسيح لتكفير الخطايا هو الطريق الوحيد و كما هو قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة
لم أتكلم عن تكفير الخطايا ألان نتركه في حينه 
قول المسيح هذا لم يأتي الا في انجيل يوحنا فقط ( قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي { إنجيل يوحنا 14/6 }
ولم يقل كما تقول انه .... الطريق الوحيد 
فهم يسألون  المسيح عليه السلام عن كيفية معرفة الطريق الذي يسلكوه ليصلوا إلي المكان   الذي اسكن الله فيه المسيح وهي جنة الخلد الحياة الأبدية  ( قال له توما يا سيد لسنا نعلم اين تذهب فكيف نقدر ان نعرف الطريق{يوحنا 14/5} 
فبالطبع يوصف لهم الطريق ..... بأنه هو الطريق إلي الله عز وجل فمن يؤمن به ويؤمن بالذي أرسله ...( فنادى يسوع وقال.الذي يؤمن بي ليس يؤمن بي بل بالذي أرسلني{إنجيل يوحنا 12/44 }
فلقد أرسله الله كطريق إلي يني إسرائيل ليعبروا عليه من الكفر إلي الإيمان فهو طريق حق فيه الحياة والنجاة لمن يسلكه 
وهذا حال كل أنبياء الله 
فإذا اتبعوا طريق الله فازوا برضاه وحبه وجنته وان حادوا عن الطريق كان الهلاك 
وقرا 
وعلّمهم الفرائض والشرائع وعرّفهم الطريق الذي يسلكونه والعمل الذي يعملونه { سفر الخروج 18/20 }

زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق الذي اوصيتهم به.صنعوا لهم عجلا مسبوكا وسجدوا له وذبحوا له وقالوا هذه آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض{من سفر الخروج 32/ 8}

في جميع الطريق التي اوصاكم بها الرب الهكم تسلكون لكي تحيوا ويكون لكم خير وتطيلوا الايام في الارض التي تمتلكونها { سفر التثنية  5/33 }  
أقرا ماذا يقول موسي عليه السلام  لبني إسرائيل
لاني عارف انكم بعد موتي تفسدون وتزيغون عن الطريق الذي اوصيتكم به ويصيبكم الشر في آخر الايام لانكم تعملون الشر امام الرب حتى تغيظوه بأعمال أيديكم  {سفر التثنية 31/ 29 }

فاسمع انت من السماء واغفر خطية عبيدك وشعبك اسرائيل فتعلمهم الطريق الصالح الذي يسلكون فيه واعط مطرا على ارضك التي اعطيتها لشعبك ميراثا { سفر الملوك الأول 8/36 } 
اسمعني رحمتك في الغداة لاني عليك توكلت.عرفني الطريق التي اسلك فيها لاني اليك رفعت نفسي. { سفر المزامير 143/8 } 

هكذا قال الرب.قفوا على الطريق وانظروا واسألوا عن السبل القديمة اين هو الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.ولكنهم قالوا لا نسير فيه. { سفر إرميا  6/16 }

وأقرا عندما ذهب بني إسرائيل إلي نبي الله إرميا يسألونه عن الطريق الذي يسلكونه للفوز برضي الله    
فيخبرنا الرب الهك عن الطريق الذي نسير فيه والأمر الذي نفعله { سفر إرميا 42 /3 } 
فلم يقل لهم ان الطريق الوحيد هو الإيمان بيسوع  المخلص من الخطايا ، بل سال الله عن الطريق فوضح له الطريق بان يمكثوا بأرضهم ولا يذهبوا إلي مصر  {راجع الإصحاح 42 من سفر إرميا } 

اما انتم فحدتم عن الطريق واعثرتم كثيرين بالشريعة.افسدتم عهد لاوي قال رب الجنود. { سفر ملاخي 2/8 } 
لاحظ هنا يا صديق هذا النص من إنجيل متى7/14  ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه )
وفيها يقول ان الباب الضيق والطريق الكرب هو الذي يودي الي الحياة 
فهل المسيح ............طريق كرب ؟!!!
صديقي العزيز انا لا اقصد الجدال وإنما كما قلت أريد الطريق المستقيم  الذي يودي بنا إلي النجاة  

انا وأنت سوف نسأل  {وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُم مَّسْئُولُونَ} (24) سورة الصافات

{وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} (39) سورة البقرة

ولا ينفع  الندم 

{وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ نَاكِسُو رُؤُوسِهِمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا وَسَمِعْنَا فَارْجِعْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا إِنَّا مُوقِنُونَ } (12) سورة السجدة

{تَلْفَحُ وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ وَهُمْ فِيهَا كَالِحُونَ} (104) {أَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنتُم بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ}  (105) {قَالُوا رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا وَكُنَّا قَوْمًا ضَالِّينَ} (106) {رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ} (107) {قَالَ اخْسَؤُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ} (108) سورة المؤمنون من 104الي 108 

أرجو ان تعقب علي كل كلمة كما فعلت أنا وان تستخدم عقلك وفكرك بدون تعصب وعاطفة لنصل معاً إلي بر الأمان
والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي​


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2006)

وليد قال:
			
		

> إننا نؤمن بالله ولا نؤمن بالمسيح
> مع انك لم تحدد لي كيفية الإيمان بالمسيح ؟ ​




الايمان بيسوع المسيح كرب و اله و مخلص شخصي لحياة الشخص




> فنحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسي ابن مريم كرسول من عند الله نكن له كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير والإيمان به وبرسالته
> {مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ} (75) سورة المائدة
> ونؤمن بالإنجيل ككتاب من الكتب السماوية
> {وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ} (46) سورة المائدة


 
لو كنت تؤمن بالمسيح و بالنجيل, كان على الاقل امنت بما قاله الانجيل عن المسيح بكونه اله و ليس نبي كما تدعون 



> فعيسي عليه السلام رسول من عند الله مع إنني لم اكتفي بشهادة القران التي أثق فيها ثقة كبيرة


 

اهنيك على محاولتك الصادقة والعادلة في ايجاد الحقيقة



> وإنما بحثت بالكتاب المقدس كما قال حبيبنا عيسى عليه السلام بانجيل يوحنا 5/39 (فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي(.
> لاحظ معي يا صديقي مفردات الجملة
> * فتشوا الكتب ............ المقصود بالطبع الكتب المقدسة
> *لأنكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية ....... هذا ظنكم انتم ..... فهو لم يقول ....... فتشوا الكتب لان لكم فيها حياة ابدية ...... فانتم تظنون ان لكم في هذه الكتب حياة ابدية والفرق بين الاثنين كبير
> ...


 

اولا يا صديقي فاتك ان ترجع الي تفسير النص السابق وهو :



> "وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم،
> لأن الذي أرسله هو لستم أنتم تؤمنون به". (38)
> وإن كنتم تؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس وما يحويه من نبوات إلاَّ أن قلوبكم غير ثابته في الكلمة. تنطقون بها بألسنتكم، وترفضها قلوبكم، لأنه إذ تحققت النبوات بمجيئي لم تقبلوني. إنكم تقتنون الكتب لكنكم ترفضون خلاصكم. على نقيض داود النبي القائل: "خبأت كلامك في قلبي لئلا أخطئ إليك" (مز ١١٩: ١١).





> *"فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية،
> وهي التي تشهد لي". (39) ​*
> كأنه يقول لهم: "لا يكفي أنكم تفتخرون باقتنائكم الكتب، وأنكم تقرأونها، إنما يلزم أن تفتشوا فيها باجتهاد لتتمتعوا بخلاصكم وحياتكم الأبدية، فإن جميعها تدور حول مجيئي إليكم". يرى *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن العبارة هنا تشير إلى الذين يبحثون عن المعادن النفيسة في بطن الأرض، يحفرون المناجم ويبحثون باهتمام عن المعدن النفيس حتى يجدوه.
> استخدم السيد المسيح هذه النبوات في حديثه مع تلميذيه اللذين كانا في طريقهما إلى عمواس يوم قيامته: "ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" ( لو 24: 27).
> ويوجهنا القديس بطرس الرسول إلي هذه الشهادة الحية فيقول: "وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي أثبت، التي تفعلون حسنًا إن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراجٍ منيرٍ في موضع مظلم، إلي أن ينفجر النهار، ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم، عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص، لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2 بط 1:17-21). كما يقول: "الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم، باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها" (1 بط 1: 10-11).​v​ أرسل المسيح اليهود إلى الكتب ليس للقراءة العادية لها، لكنه أرسلهم ليبحثوها بحثًا بليغًا متصفحًا، لأنه لم يقل اقرأوا الكتب بل قال: "*فتشوا الكتب*"، لهذا يأمرهم أن يتعمقوا فيها، لأن الأقوال التي قيلت عنه تحتاج إلى اهتمامٍ كبيرٍ ليمكنهم أن يجدوا الفوائد الموضوعة في أعماقها.​


​ 
هذا من ناحية, و من الناحية الاخرى, لديك بعض المغالطات, فمن قال اننا نجد الحياة الابدية في الكتب؟

و الشهادة التي يتكلم عنها المسيح هي شهادة انه هو الرب و الاله و المسيح الموعود, فرجاءا عزيزي لا تفسر بما تريد و ما تشتهي...


اما عن النصوص التي وردتها :



> من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني { متي 10/40 }
> الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني.والذي يرذلكم يرذلني.والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني {لوقا 10/15 }
> الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة { يوحنا 5/24 }
> انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني { يوحنا 5/30 }
> ...


 
اذا كان قصدك من هذه النصوص هو ان المسيح ليس اله, فقد فاتك الكثير صديقي, اقرأ المداخلة التالية التي لم يجب عليها احد و اصمتت المحاورة بالكامل

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11787&postcount=18

و اذا كنت حاب ان ندخل في غمار معاني النصوص التي وضعت فهلا و سهلا بك في موضوع جديد يفسر ما جاء و تلى







> {2}كذلك في ردك لي تفرق بين الله ، وعيسي عليه السلام.... السبب لعدم الايمان بيسوع المسيح, فأنت تؤمن بالله؟
> لاحظ كلامك تقول ان مصيري النار ....لأني من المؤمنين بالله الخالق ....وعدم إيماني بالمسيح
> أليس تقولون ان الله هو المسيح ؟
> فلماذا إذن تفرق بين الله والمسيح
> ...


 
انا قلت ان الايمان بالله ليس كافي, بل الايمان بفداء المسيح و خلاصه و صلبه و تكفيره, اذ معرفة ان هناك اله هو غير كافي, بل الايمان في المسيح هو الاله, و هو الذي فدى البشرية على عود الصليب, فلا يمكنك ان تؤمن بالله و بالمسيح كرسول و تريد نول الخلاص, او تؤمن ان هناك اله مجهول لا تعرف عنه شئ و تريد نول الخلاص!


 



> {3}تقول ..... لكن الشياطين تؤمن بالله ايضا و ترتعد خوفا, هل ستدخل الشياطين الجنة؟ حتقولي عصو امر الله, حقولك انت و انا و الكل اخطأ و اعوزهم مجد الله
> من قال ان الشياطين ....تؤمن بالله يا صديقي ؟
> هل مكتوب ذلك عندكم ؟


 



> يعقوب الاصحاح 2 عدد 19
> . 19أنتَ تُؤمنُ أنَّ الله واحدٌ؟ حسَنًا تَفعَلُ. وكذلِكَ الشَّياطينُ تُؤمِنُ بِه وتَرتَعِدُ


 


> هل مفهوم الإيمان ان أؤمن بالله ونعصيه ونحرض علي الكفر به والشرك به وعدم طاعته
> الشيطان كافر وغير مؤمن ومن الخطاء الكبير ان نقول ان يؤمن بالله الذي يؤمن بالله يعبده ويطيعه
> فهل الشيطان يعبد الله ؟


 

لا عزيزي, لكن معرفة ان هناك اله غير كافية, و معرفة ان هناك خالق هي غير مجدية و غير نافعة ان تصل بك الى بر الامان




> {4}تقول .... فالايمان بيسوع المسيح لتكفير الخطايا هو الطريق الوحيد و كما هو قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة
> لم أتكلم عن تكفير الخطايا ألان نتركه في حينه
> قول المسيح هذا لم يأتي الا في انجيل يوحنا فقط ( قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي { إنجيل يوحنا 14/6 }
> ولم يقل كما تقول انه .... الطريق الوحيد
> ...


 
رجاءا صدقيقي العزيز, كف عن تفسير النصوص على مزاجك, فلا يمكن لك و وليس من حقك ايضا ان تفسر ذلك , اذ المسيح لم يقل انا الطريق الى الله, هو قال انا الطريق, و لم يكف عند هذا, بل قال انا هو الحق, اذ لم يقل انا اوصلكم الى الحق, و قال انا هو الحياة, اي واهب الحياة, اذ لم يقل انا اوصلك الى الحق الذي به الحياة, بل بكل جرأة قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة, ليس احد يأتي الى الاب الا بي








> لاحظ هنا يا صديق هذا النص من إنجيل متى7/14 ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه )
> وفيها يقول ان الباب الضيق والطريق الكرب هو الذي يودي الي الحياة
> فهل المسيح ............طريق كرب ؟!!!
> صديقي العزيز انا لا اقصد الجدال وإنما كما قلت أريد الطريق المستقيم الذي يودي بنا إلي النجاة


 

قراءة النصوص المقطومة لا تنفع, لنقرأ النص كاملا




> "أُدْخُلوا مِنَ البابِ الضيَّقِ. فما أوسَعَ البابَ وأسهلَ الطَّريقَ المؤدَّيةَ إلى الهلاكِ، وما أكثرَ الَّذينَ يسلُكونَها. 14لكِنْ ما أضيقَ البابَ وأصعبَ الطَّريقَ المؤدَّيةَ إلى الحياةِ، وما أقلَ الَّذينَ يَهتدونَ إلَيها.


 

و التفسير:


> حياة النقاوة التي تؤهّل القلب لمعاينة الله ليست إلا شركة آلام مع المسيح المصلوب، لهذا يقول الرب نفسه: *"ادخلوا من الباب الضيق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدّي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. ما أضيق الباب، وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدّي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه" [13-14].*





> v​ دُعي الطريق كربًا وضيقًا لكي يخفّف من أتعابنا، ولكي يُعلن أن الأمان عظيم والمسرّة عظيمة... الطريق كرب والباب ضيّق، لكن المدينة التي ندخلها ليست هكذا، لهذا لا نطلب هنا الراحة كما لا تتوقّع ألمًا هناك. ​*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
> v كرب هو الطريق الذي يدخل بنا إلى الحياة، وضيّق أيضًا، لكن المكافأة رائعة وعظيمة إذ ندخله في مجد!​*القدّيس كبريانوس ​*
> v الباب الواسع هو الملاذ العالميّة التي يطلبها البشر، والباب الضيّق هو الذي ينفتح خلال الجهاد والأصوام كالتي مارسها الرسول بولس: *"*في ضربات، في سجون، في اضطرابات، في أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام*"* (2 كو 6: 5)، "في تعبٍ وكدٍّ، في أسهارٍ مرارًا كثيرة، في جوعٍ وعطشٍ، في أصوامٍ مرارًا كثيرة في بردٍ وعُرْيٍ*"* (2كو11: 27). وقد شجّع الرسول بولس تيموثاوس على ممارستها: " فتقوَّ أنت يا ابني بالنعمة التي في المسيح يسوع، وما سمعته منّي بشهود كثيرين أودِعه أناسًا أمناء يكونون أكفّاءً أن يُعلِّموا آخرين أيضًا، فاشترك أنت في احتمال المشقّات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح. ليس أحد وهو يتجنّد يرتبك بأعمال الحياة لكي يرضي من جنَّده، وأيضًا إن كان يجاهد لا يكلّل إن لم يجاهد قانونيًا." (2 تي 2: 1-5)
> لاحظ بتدقيق كيف يتكلّم عن كِلا البابين. فالغالبيّة العُظمى تدخل من الباب الواسع، بينما قليلون هم الذين يكتشفون الباب الضيق. إننا لا نبحث عن الباب الواسع، ولا حاجة لنا مطلقًا أن نكتشفه، إذ هو يعرض نفسه علينا تلقائيًا. أمّا الباب الضيّق فلا يجده الكل، وحتى الذين يجدونه فليس جميعهم يدخلونه، إذ كثيرون بعد اكتشافهم باب الحق تجتذبهم ملاذ الدنيا ويرجعون من منتصف الطريق.​*القدّيس جيروم​*
> ...


​ 




> والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي


 
يا ريت ما تذكر السلام بهذه الطريقة الا بعد تعريفك لم من هم متبعي الهدى, و اذا كنت من هؤلاء الذين لا يلقون سلامهم للمسيحين, فياريت لو تراجع نفسك و الهجف الذي انت من اجله بتناقش و تحاور

 سلام و نعمة​


----------



## انسانية (7 يناير 2006)

وليد قال:
			
		

> *وعلي ما ظن ان الكافر هو الذي يعبد غير الله الخالق أو يشرك به *
> الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. { الرسالة إلى أهل رومية1/25 }​


الكفر هو جحد الله..اي انه لا يعبد الله مكابرة وعناد ونكران

=====
ماي روك ليش تحب اللف والدوران..قول كل شيء بوضوح وصراحة
======
وليد..
شكرا عالموضوع

ما رح ارد


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> =====
> ماي روك ليش تحب اللف والدوران..قول كل شيء بوضوح وصراحة
> ======


 
شكرا اختي نسرين, لكن انا لا احب الف و الدوران, لكن لا احب ان اجرح مشاعر الاخرين, لكن بعد تعهدم بعد الزعل, انا قلت رأيي و بكل صراحة...


----------



## وليد (9 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين 
وبعد 
شكراً علي الرد ولك كل تحياتي 



> يا ريت ما تذكر السلام بهذه الطريقة الا بعد تعريفك لم من هم متبعي الهدى, و اذا كنت من هؤلاء الذين لا يلقون سلامهم للمسيحين, فياريت لو تراجع نفسك و الهجف الذي انت من اجله بتناقش و تحاور



صديقي 
أنا لم اقصد أي شي بتحية ............السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ....... أنت تستخدم سلام ونعمة وهذه تحيتكم ونحن لنا تحيتنا السلام علي من اتبع الهدي وكذلك السلام عليكم 
ثم إتباع الهدي هو هدي الله الخالق عز وجل  الا تتبع هدي الله 
أرجو الا تغضب فكل واحد منا يتعامل بما يعتقد ويؤمن به 
وأنت قلت 


> ما في زعل


المهم  يكون شعارنا الاحترام المتبادل والمحبة والعقلانية في الرد فانا لا  أريد الا الخير لك ولجميع البشرية وأنت كذلك تريد الخير لي 
فليس هناك منفعة مادية سوف تعود علي لو اتبعت ديني وكذلك ليس هناك منفعة مادية تعود عليك لو اتبعت دينك 
كلنا نريد النجاة والحياة والفوز برضي الله  
فأرجو الا يضيق صدرك للحوار والنقاش 
صديقي 
نرجع لبحثنا عن الحق والحقيقة 
الموضوع كبير جدا ويصعب الرد عليه في سطور قليلة   
لذا استأذنك اننا نتباحث في جزئية جزئية


> فرجاءا عزيزي لا تفسر بما تريد و ما تشتهي...



أنا لا أفسر بما أريد وما اشتهي فالنصوص تفسر نفسها ولا تحتاج مني ومنك تفسير  ولو تحتاج الي تفسير  بفسرها من كتابكم المقدس فانا لا أفسر شي بما اعتقد أو يؤيد فكري 
فهناك لفظ لا يحتاج التأويل أو التفسير  
مثل لفظ .................أرسلني 
أرسلني ..............فعل و فاعل ومفعول به 
الفعل .............. أرسل 
الفاعل ..........تقديره هو الراسل  { الله }
المفعول به .......... المتكلم  {الرسول } ....... وهو المسيح عليه السلام  
فنحن أمام اثنين وليس واحد الذي أرسل .............. وهو الله 
 والُمرسل...............وهو المسيح 
 فانا لم أفسر  شي ْ فهذه هي اللغة العربية التي درستها أنا وأنت وكذلك المترجم  
فان كان هناك من يفسر حسب ما يريد و ما يشتهي فهو أنت وليس أنا وسوف أوضح لك ذلك عند تفنيد ردك 



> الإيمان بيسوع المسيح كرب و اله و مخلص شخصي لحياة الشخص


 
من قال ان المسيح رب واله 
المسيح لم يقل إني أنا الله الخالق 
لقد بحثت بالكتاب المقدس ولم أجد قول منسوب الي المسيح يقول أنا الله 
فما أوردته حضرتك بالمداخلة التي عنوانها { لاهوت المسيح } التي كتبت الرابط الخاص بها  يستند إلي تفسير  لنصوص تم تأويلها 
فأنت تستند الي ان الله ....... يُدعى....... يهوه......." هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أهيه الذي أرسلني إليكم" (خروج 3/14 )  
وتقول ان المسيح استخدم نفس كلمة يهوه  {يهوه اله آبائكم }(الخروج 3/15 )
المسيح لم يقل انه ............. يهوه  
والنص الذي تستند إليه لا يقول ذلك ....... إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 24:8( 
لقد وضعت لفظ { يهوه } بجوار هو ........... وهذا ليس موجود بالكتاب المقدس 


> إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو( يهوة) (تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 24:8).


هل تقصد ان .............. {هو } = { يهوه } 
من قال ذلك وما دليلك 
أنا معك ان حروف { هو }......الهاء ، الواو  ......  موجودة في لفظ {يهوه } .... لكن هذا لا يعني أنها من جنسها وأنها تدل عليها 
فهو .............ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر  
أما يهوه ............ فهو اسم للدلالة علي الله كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس  
و شتان المعنى بين الاثنين 
ولقد قال ...... أنا هو 
لذا سأله اليهود ....... من أنت { فقالوا له : من أنت }( يوحنا 8/25 )
فلو كانت تعني كلمة ..... { هو } .... يهوه { الله} ما احتاج اليهود للسؤال عنه.....{ من أنت } 
لاحظ ماذا قال الكاتب بعد ذلك ...{ولم يفهموا انه كان يقول لهم عن الأب } (يوحنا 8/27 ) 
فهو لم يتكلم عن نفسه وإنما عن الأب { الله الخالق } 
أي هناك اثنين المسيح المتكلم والله { الأب }الذي في السماء ولا تنسى ان اليهود قالوا ان أباهم  هو الله ( فقالوا له (( إننا لم نولد من زنا ... لنا أب واحد هو الله )) 
فالمسيح قال ................أبي {الله }
واليهود قالوا ............لنا أب واحد هو { الله }
ولاحظ صديقي قول اليهود لعنهم الله ......إننا لم نولد من زنا .... فهم يقصدون المسيح عليه السلام 
وقد أكد المسيح انه ليس هو الله { الأب }الذي يفعل كل شيء ......( متي رفعتم ابن الإنسان ، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ، ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي ، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي ، والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الأب وحدي ، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه )} يوحنا 8/ 28:29  
ثم لاحظ صفات الابن {المسيح }
ابن إنسان
لا يفعل شيئاً من نفسه    
متعلم { علمه الله } اما الله فهو يعلم بذاته ولست متعلم   
لا يتكلم من نفسه بل مما علمه الله مثله مثل أي رسول 
يبغي رضي{ الأب } الله  
وتقول في موضوع ... لاهــــــــــوت المسيــــح ...ما نصه 



> ملاحظة: لا يوجد كلمة  {هو } باليونانية, اذ يعني ان المسيح هو الله ذاته بقوله انا التي إشارتها الى يهوه



كيف تقول ذلك يا صديقي هل هناك لغة في الكون لا يوجد بها (هو ــ ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر) 
في اللغة الإنجليزية .......... he
في اللغة الفرنسية ...........il    
ثم لو سلمنا ان لفظ {هو} في الكتاب المقدس ...... تعنى .. يهوه {الله}
لكن  هناك  آلهة كثيراً  أو يترتب عليها أمور أخري 
فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الإنسان الى الأبد.لزياغانه هو بشر وتكون ايامه مئة وعشرين سنة { التكوين 6/3 }
هو بشر .........فلو وضعنا كما فعلت يهوه مرادف لهو .... لكان { يهوه } بشر 
ورأى الرب ان شر الانسان قد كثر في الارض.وان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم.{ سفر التكوين  6/5  }
هو شرير .....إحلال كلمة يهوه  ........محل كلمة هو ....... ينتج ..يهوه شرير !
(وكان بنو نوح الذين خرجوا من الفلك ساما وحاما ويافث.وحام هو ابو كنعان (سفر التكوين  9/18 )  
هو ابو كنعان.. إحلال كلمة يهوه  ....محل كلمة هو ....... ينتج ..يهوه ابو كنعان 
وقس علي ذلك كثير 



> "من تطلبون؟ أجابوه يسوع الناصري، فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو () فلما قال لهـم إنـي أنا هو رجعـوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 4:18-6).
> إذ لـم يتمكنوا من الصمود أمام قوة تصريحه عن نفسه وقوة شخصه.


يا صديقي 
أي تصريح هذا الذي تقول به 
هم يسألون عن يسوع الناصري فقال لهم أنا هو  وكما قلنا ان {هو } ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر 
ونحن نستخدمها كثير في حياتنا
في عملي أجد بعض الناس يبحثون عن شخص وعندما أتوجه أليهم بالسؤال عن من تبحثون ، يقولون نبحث عن شخص يدعي وليد فأقول لهم أنا هو  ... فهل يعني ذلك أني أنا يهوه    
ثم إذا كانوا ارتعبوا من ذكر لفظ  ....{ هو } الذي تفسرها أنت بــ {يهوه } و سقطوا على الأرض  فلماذا قبضوا عليه وأهانوه وضربوه .....الخ   



> استشهد مرقس في بداية إنجيله بإشارة إشعياء إلى اللـه:
> "صوت صارخ في البريـة أعدوا طريق الرب (يهوه). قوّموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا" (إشعياء 3:40). ولقد فسر مرقس هذه الفقرة على أنها نبوءة تحققت في يوحنا المعمدان الذي يعد الطريق ليسوع (مرقس 2:1-4؛ قارن مع يوحنا 23:1).



يهوه .......ليس موجد بهذا النص  فلماذا تدسها بالنص 
ثم انك تقول ان هذا تفسير مرقس كما تقول 
البشارة تقول .... اعدوا طريق الرب ........ولم يقل ان المسيح هو الرب الإله
بفرض ان الطريق مقصود به يسوع فهذا لا يعني انه الرب الإله ...فهو طريق الرب الإله  وليس الرب الإله
مثل ... ملاك الرب ....( فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال إبراهيم إبراهيم.فقال هانذا.(سفر التكوين 22/11 ).....هل تعني ان ....الرب ...هو الملاك ...بالطبع لا 
أرجو ان  تجد لي نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح انه هو الله أو يهوه 
اما ان تجد صفة من صفات الله الصقها الكاتب بالمسيح وتستدل بها علي ألوهية المسيح 
فهذا ليس منطقي 
فما الذي كان يمنع المسيح ان يقول أنا الله الخالق  الذي خلق الكون وبما به واني حضرت إلي الأرض لتخليصكم من الخطايا بصلبي علي الصليب  وإهانتي
بفرض وجود بعض الألفاظ بالكتاب المقدس  التي تجعل الشخص يشك في شخصية المسيح فهناك  الكثير والكثير  من النصوص والألفاظ التي تقطع الشك باليقين بان المسيح بشر و رسول من عند الله الخالق   
وأرجو مرة ثانية ان يتسع صدرك لردي 
وعلي فكرة أنا بتكلم معك بالعقل وليس بالإسلام فانا لم اقل لك عندنا كذا أو كذا       
يتبع بأذن الله​


----------



## وليد (9 يناير 2006)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> الكفر هو جحد الله..اي انه لا يعبد الله مكابرة وعناد ونكران
> 
> =====
> ماي روك ليش تحب اللف والدوران..قول كل شيء بوضوح وصراحة
> ...


بارك الله فيك اختاه 
و كل عيد وانت طيبة​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع




			
				وليد قال:
			
		

> صديقي
> أنا لم اقصد أي شي بتحية ............السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ....... أنت تستخدم سلام ونعمة وهذه تحيتكم ونحن لنا تحيتنا السلام علي من اتبع الهدي وكذلك السلام عليكم
> ثم إتباع الهدي هو هدي الله الخالق عز وجل الا تتبع هدي الله
> أرجو الا تغضب فكل واحد منا يتعامل بما يعتقد ويؤمن به ​




يا عزيزي, انت خصصت سلامك لفئة معينة, اما فقلت سلام و نعمة, يعني للجميع و ما صرت عنصري و حددت سلامي لاحد, فيا عزيزي, اذا كنت من هؤلاء العنصريين الذين يلقون سلامهم على اتباعهم فقط, فارجوا منك ان تغير هذا الاسلوب الجاف




> المهم يكون شعارنا الاحترام المتبادل والمحبة والعقلانية في الرد فانا لا أريد الا الخير لك ولجميع البشرية وأنت كذلك تريد الخير لي
> فليس هناك منفعة مادية سوف تعود علي لو اتبعت ديني وكذلك ليس هناك منفعة مادية تعود عليك لو اتبعت دينك
> كلنا نريد النجاة والحياة والفوز برضي الله
> فأرجو الا يضيق صدرك للحوار والنقاش


 
ابدا ابدا, انا معاك في كل الي قلته و ما يضيق صدري من النقاش بل العكس...





> أنا لا أفسر بما أريد وما اشتهي فالنصوص تفسر نفسها ولا تحتاج مني ومنك تفسير ولو تحتاج الي تفسير بفسرها من كتابكم المقدس فانا لا أفسر شي بما اعتقد أو يؤيد فكري
> فهناك لفظ لا يحتاج التأويل أو التفسير


 

عزيزي, انا لا اتكلم عن الفاظ و لا عن كلمات و معانيها, انا اتكلم عن نصوص و اشاراتها و معانيها و دوالها, يعني ما عم نتكلم عن كلمة انا و ايش معناها بالانجليزي او الفرنسي, نتكلم عن نصوص بيها تحقيق للنبؤات و عن نصوص لا تفسر بمعنى انا و انت , بل تفسر بحسب اشارتها, فهل استطيع تفسير القرأن بمزاجي؟ يعني القرأن هو عربي و ما مترجم حتى تكون صعوب في التفسير, هل من حقي ان افسر القرأن على كيفي؟ فالنص عربي و واظح و كلنا دارسين اللغة العربية و عارفيها, فيا عزيزي كن عادلا بالمناقشة و واجب التفسير هو مطلوب على كل محاور فكيف كانت مشاركتك بالرد على الاخ الاخر الذي اتى بحديث فقط لا بأية و انت وردت له شرح الحديث و معناه... فالرجاء ان لا تتهرب من هذه المسألة و التفسير هو واجب عليك و علي, و بالمناسبة, لما الخوف من التفسير؟ هل لانه سوف يبطل كل ما تهدف له؟







> مثل لفظ .................أرسلني
> أرسلني ..............فعل و فاعل ومفعول به
> الفعل .............. أرسل
> الفاعل ..........تقديره هو الراسل { الله }
> ...


 

لو كان الكتاب المقدس كالقرأن بانه باللغة العربية اساسا, كان من الممكن ان نعتمد مداخلتك في هذا الامر, لكن لغة الكتاب المقدس ليست عربية, و لذلك في الكثير من الاحيان يجب الاستعانة بالنص الاصلي التي اللغة العربية من فقرها بالمفردات لا تحتوي على مفردات متشابهة






> فان كان هناك من يفسر حسب ما يريد و ما يشتهي فهو أنت وليس أنا وسوف أوضح لك ذلك عند تفنيد ردك


 
هو لعب عيال يا اخي؟ انا لم افسر من عندي, انا اتيت بماصدر العلماء المسيحيين و القديسين في تفسيرهم للكتاب المقدس, فأنت الذي تفسر بغير مرجع و غير مصدر, و حاول ان تقارنه ان فعلت الشئ نفسه مع القرأن...







> من قال ان المسيح رب واله


 

انت اعمى؟ او مجنون؟ او خرفت؟

اين انت من النصوص التي وردتها؟ هل تحب ان اقتبس لك بعضا منها؟ (بالرغم من ان الموضوع مفتوح و كانت مناظرة مع نذير و هو لم يجب لحد الان)




> المسيح لم يقل إني أنا الله الخالق


 

يا اخي لا تكون مرائي الى هذه الدرجة و تكلي شئ بالنص, المسيح قال انه هو الله, المسيح عادل نفسه بالله, المسيح قال انه و الاب واحد, المسيخ قال انه هو ابن الله, المسيح قال انه الاول و الاخر, المسيح قال انه كائن قبل ابراهيم, المسيح اكد انه ازلي, مل هذا و ليس اله؟ ام ان الاله بمفهومك من يقول انا خالق؟

و لماذا تحديد النصوص؟ لماذا هذه اللعبة السخيفة؟ فانا استطيع انا اطالبك بنص من القرأن يقول : انا الاله خالقك و ربك ؟

هل تريدني ان اصف ان الهك ليس اله لمجرد عدم وجود نص مثل ما تطلب؟


اقتبس لك شئ فاتك

*



وأوضح مثال لذلك هو عندما قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24).

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

الا ترى كيف كان المسيح سيرجم لادعاءه بالالوهية





> لقد بحثت بالكتاب المقدس ولم أجد قول منسوب الي المسيح يقول أنا الله


 
برصراحة, انت لست امين في قولك, انا ذكرت عشرات النصوص و سأذكر غيرها المئات على قول المسيح و معادلته باله





> فما أوردته حضرتك بالمداخلة التي عنوانها { لاهوت المسيح } التي كتبت الرابط الخاص بها يستند إلي تفسير لنصوص تم تأويلها


 

عزيزي, هذا تفسير علماء المسيحين, و ليس من حق الطعن في صدقية التفسير




> فأنت تستند الي ان الله ....... يُدعى....... يهوه......." هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أهيه الذي أرسلني إليكم" (خروج 3/14 )
> وتقول ان المسيح استخدم نفس كلمة يهوه {يهوه اله آبائكم }(الخروج 3/15 )
> المسيح لم يقل انه ............. يهوه
> والنص الذي تستند إليه لا يقول ذلك ....... إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 24:8(
> لقد وضعت لفظ { يهوه } بجوار هو ........... وهذا ليس موجود بالكتاب المقدس


 

يا جاهل, انا اتكلم عن النص الاصلي الذي كتب فيه الكتاب المقدس, فالكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح في اللغة العبرية هي نفس الكلمة المكتوبة في العهد القديم عن اله اسرائيل

فالمسيح استخدم كلمة يهوه في اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس التي هي نفسها في العهد القديم المشار الى اله اسرائيل




> هل تقصد ان .............. {هو } = { يهوه }
> من قال ذلك وما دليلك


 
رجاءا بلا سخافة و لا تنزل بمستوى الحوار الى هذه الدرجة التافه, انا بردودي اقتبس من تفاسير العلماء و القديسين





> أنا معك ان حروف { هو }......الهاء ، الواو ...... موجودة في لفظ {يهوه } .... لكن هذا لا يعني أنها من جنسها وأنها تدل عليها


 
ما ارد عليك, لان تعليقك دون مستوى الحوار العقلاني






> فهو .............ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر
> أما يهوه ............ فهو اسم للدلالة علي الله كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس
> و شتان المعنى بين الاثنين


 
لا اله الا المسيح... يا عزيزي مش معقول انك تقرأ لغتك العربية و ما تفهم... قلنا لك الكلمة المستخدمة في لغة الكتاب المقدس هي نفس الكلمة





> ولقد قال ...... أنا هو
> لذا سأله اليهود ....... من أنت { فقالوا له : من أنت }( يوحنا 8/25 )
> فلو كانت تعني كلمة ..... { هو } .... يهوه { الله} ما احتاج اليهود للسؤال عنه.....{ من أنت }
> لاحظ ماذا قال الكاتب بعد ذلك ...{ولم يفهموا انه كان يقول لهم عن الأب } (يوحنا 8/27 )
> ...


 
اولا انا اقتبست الاعداد التي بعد هذا النص, و لنكمل النص, لانك لم تكن امين لتذكر النص كاملا




> 25فقالوا لَه: «مَنْ أنتَ؟« فقالَ يَسوعُ: «أخبرتُكُم مِنَ البَدءِ. 26عِندي أشياءُ كثيرةِ أقولُها فيكُم، وأشياءُ كثيرةِ أحكُمُ بِها علَيكُم. لكِنَّ الذي أرَسَلني صادِقِ، وما سَمِعْتُهُ أقولُهُ لِلعالَمِ«. 27فما فَهِموا أنَّهُ يُحدِّثُهُم عَنِ الآبِ، 28فقالَ لهُم: «متى رفَعتُمُ اَبنَ الإنسانِ عَرَفْتُم أنِّي أنا هوَ، وأنِّي لا أعمَلُ شيئًا مِنْ عِندي ولا أقولُ إلاَ ما عَلَّمَني الآبُ.
> 29والآبُ الذي أرسَلَني هوَ مَعي وما تَركني وَحدي، لأنِّي في كُلِّ حينٍ أعمَلُ ما يُرضيهِ«.30ولمَّا قالَ هذا الكلامَ، آمنَ بِه كثيرٌ مِنَ النـاسِ.


 

في عدد 28 نرى استخدامه لكلمة انا هو, فالمسيح له كل المجد يقول انه بعد ان يرفع يعرفون انه هو (اي يهوه حسب الكلمة المستخدمة في النسخة الاصلية لكتاب المقدس و نره في مواضع كثير في العهد القديم يقول فيها الرب "انا هو")

 






> ولاحظ صديقي قول اليهود لعنهم الله ......إننا لم نولد من زنا .... فهم يقصدون المسيح عليه السلام


 
دليلك؟




> وقد أكد المسيح انه ليس هو الله { الأب }الذي يفعل كل شيء ......( متي رفعتم ابن الإنسان ، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ، ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي ، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي ، والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الأب وحدي ، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه )} يوحنا 8/ 28:29
> ثم لاحظ صفات الابن {المسيح }


 

لاحظ معي ما قال المسيح, انه لا يفعل شئ من نفسه, يعني الذي يقوله هو ليس منهه بل من عند الاب الذي هو دائما معه و لا يتركه, و الذي يتكلم به المسيح (ك ناسوت) هو ما علمه الاب, اي عندما قال انا هو, لم يكن اجتاهدا من المسيح, بل هو حقيقة دامغة من رب المجد ان قوله ان هنو (اي الله) هو حقيقة

و لنأتي الى تفسير النص لنكون اقرب الى الحقيقة:



> أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به". (25)
> جاءت إجابته على سؤالهم هكذا: "أنا هو البدء Arche"، كما تكلمت معكم في العهد القديم، لم أتغير. من البدء قيل أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية (تك ٣: ١٥). إنه موضوع إيمان الآباء البطاركة (إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب). إنه هو وسيط العهد، موضوع نبوات الأنبياء. من بدء خدمته أعلن لهم أنه ابن الله، وخبز الحياة. لماذا يكررون السؤال وقد سبق الإجابة عليه مرارًا وتكرارًا، وقد أخبرهم أنه مخلص العالم. لقد سألوه: من أنت يا من تهددنا بهذه الطريقة؟ أي سلطان لك علينا؟





> v​ كأن ما يقوله هو هكذا "أنتم لستم أهلاً لتسمعوا كلماتي نهائيًا، بالأكثر أن تتعلموا من أنا. لأن كل ما تقولونه هو لكي تجربونني، ولم تبالوا حتى بقولٍ واحدٍ من أقوالي. وكل هذه الأمور يمكنني الآن أن أبرهنها ضدكم". هذا هو معنى الآية التالية.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
> v الذين سمعوا ما قاله الرب بسلطانٍ عظيمٍ التزموا أن يسألوه من هو هذا الذي ينطق بهذه الأمور. فإنه إذ يعلن المخلص: "*إن لم تؤمنوا إني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم*" (٢٤) ظهر أنه أعظم من إنسان، إنه يحمل بالأكثر طبيعة إلهية.​*العلامة أوريجينوس
> "إن لي أشياء كثيرة أتكلم وأحكم بها من نحوكم،
> لكن الذي أرسلني هو حق،
> ...


​ 

اخر مرة اسمح لك بنفسير اي نص على هواك, الا سأكون مضطرا لغلق الموضوع لعدم امانتك في المناقشة, بسبب محاولة تهربك, فالمرة القادمة, اذا تأتي بنصوص و تفسرها على هواك, اعتبر الموضوع مغلق و ملغي









> كيف تقول ذلك يا صديقي هل هناك لغة في الكون لا يوجد بها (هو ــ ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر)
> في اللغة الإنجليزية .......... he
> في اللغة الفرنسية ...........il


 

هل درست اليونانية؟ ان كنت لا تعرف اصلا انه لا يوجد  *هو* باليونانية, على اي اسا انت تتكلم و تحكم؟ اثهب الى اي معهد لغات و شوف اذا كانت اللغة اليونانية متوفرة و اسأل اذا كان هو موجودة ام لا حسب ما متوفرة بالكتاب المقدس

بيا عزيزي, مداخلتك واطية جدا و دليل عميق على رفضك لابسط الامور مهما كانت





> ثم لو سلمنا ان لفظ {هو} في الكتاب المقدس ...... تعنى .. يهوه {الله}


 
لا اله الا المسيح... عزيزي, للمرة الالف, الكلمة المستخدمة في النصوص التي ذكرتها هي تعني الله المشار اليه في العهد القديم, و لم اقل كل كلمة هو,,, افهمها عاد...






> يا صديقي
> أي تصريح هذا الذي تقول به
> هم يسألون عن يسوع الناصري فقال لهم أنا هو وكما قلنا ان {هو } ضمير مفر د غائب للمذكر
> ونحن نستخدمها كثير في حياتنا


 يا عزيزي لما تقرأو احلو تكمل النص قبل ما تنط و تزيط



> "من تطلبون؟ أجابوه يسوع الناصري، فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو () فلما قال لهـم إنـي أنا هو رجعـوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 4:18-6).
> إذ لـم يتمكنوا من الصمود أمام قوة تصريحه عن نفسه وقوة شخصه.


 

لما قال انا هو, رجعوا الى الوراء و سقطوا على الارض, لانه صرح انه هو الله, فلم يستطيعوا الصمود امام تصريحه بالوهيته و استخدامه لكلمة اهيه








> ثم انك تقول ان هذا تفسير مرقس كما تقول
> البشارة تقول .... اعدوا طريق الرب ........ولم يقل ان المسيح هو الرب الإله
> بفرض ان الطريق مقصود به يسوع فهذا لا يعني انه الرب الإله ...فهو طريق الرب الإله وليس الرب الإله


 

كمل النص لما تقتبس

*



استشهد مرقس في بداية إنجيله بإشارة إشعياء إلى اللـه:
"صوت صارخ في البريـة أعدوا طريق الرب (يهوه). قوّموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا" (إشعياء 3:40). ولقد فسر مرقس هذه الفقرة على أنها نبوءة تحققت في يوحنا المعمدان الذي يعد الطريق ليسوع (مرقس 2:1-4؛ قارن مع يوحنا 23:1).

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يوحنا المعمدان هو بعث ليهء الطريق للمسيح, و يهو يقول انه يهئ الطريق للرب (اي المسيح)

اليس الرب هو الله؟


* 



> فما الذي كان يمنع المسيح ان يقول أنا الله الخالق الذي خلق الكون وبما به واني حضرت إلي الأرض لتخليصكم من الخطايا بصلبي علي الصليب وإهانتي


 


مادامك تلعب هذه اللعبة السخيفة, فهات لي بنص بقول بالحرف الواحد, انا هو الله رب الجنود و ملك الملوك المتسلط الى الابد الابدين؟


هات لي نص و الا اقول انه لا يوجد لك اله, او اقول هات لي نص يقول. ان محمد هو رسول انا بعثته لكم من عندي, فامنوا به و اصغوا له فانه خير المرسلين, هات لي نص مشابه له1ا في القرأن... و الا محمدك ليس نبي


هل تعجبك هذه التفاهات؟




> بفرض وجود بعض الألفاظ بالكتاب المقدس التي تجعل الشخص يشك في شخصية المسيح فهناك الكثير والكثير من النصوص والألفاظ التي تقطع الشك باليقين بان المسيح بشر و رسول من عند الله الخالق


 
هات اي نص مع التفسير للقول ان المسيح هو بشر و ليس اله



سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميــــــــــــــــع​​​


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

سئمت من محاورات الاطفال هذه, فيا تأتون بالنصوص و تسألون عن معناها, يا اي محاولة للتفسير تكون نتيجتها حذف الموضوع بالكامل,,,


----------



## silent scream (20 فبراير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> أليس نحن نعتقد بإله واحد خالق كل ما نراه و ما لا نراه
> 
> أليس نحن نعتقد بإله انزل انبياء و رسل الى الارض وكتب و نؤمن بها جميعها .
> 
> ...


 
هل تؤمن باله واحد؟

هل الله حسب رأيك غير مستقر على خطة لحياة البشر و يغير رأيه من وقت ل أخر (حاشا لله)؟

هل من المنطقي ان تأتي ديانه معاكسة تماما لافكار الديانات السماوية السابقة لها و المصدر واحد هو الله؟

اذا كنت تؤمن باله واحد ف ليس من المعقول ان تاتي ديانه اخرى كالاسلام تعاكس تماما و تلغي الديانه التي قبلها (المسيحية) و التي انزلها الله على بني البشر لان لو حصل ذلك لاصبح لدينا اكثر من اله بالمنطق و العقل وكل الهه تفضل نوع من الديانات و هذا الشيء مرفوض اكيد او يكون اله واحد لكن قد بدل رأيه و لم يقتنع بالمسيحيه ف انزل الاسلام و حاشا لله ان يكون على هذه الحالة.


----------

